# Style



## irishguy824 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if any of you stick to a certain brand of clothes. I personally am a Nike guy. I like they way their stuff fits me, the technology is right, and I like the look. What about anyone else?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm 6'7" tall, so brand is less important than what I can find to fit. I've had good luck with Under Armour shits. Their Heat Tech shirts seem to run true to size, have longer shirt tails and don't shrink. Plus, they stretch a lot so my shirt tail stays tucked in most of the time.

Pants or shorts? No particular preference I've found.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not seeing a style of dress on the golf course. generally its shorts, tee shirt, flip flops, blue jeans. Private clubs seem to lean towards a dress code.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was asking about a dress code at work yesterday and today. Yesterday afternoon, 3 guys came to play and one was wearing shorts and a sleeveless shirt. Most places won't let you play without wearing a shirt with sleeves. The issue about collars is something else considering the popularity of turtle neck shirts in cooler weather.

I signed him in and let him play, but today, I asked two of the other shop managers whether they would have and both agreed that we aren't Augusta National, so it was OK. Shirtless was not. I'd prefer to see people dressed better than many we get, but on the other hand, many we get are blue collar or gray collar workers who come from work, take off their work shirt, put on a golf shirt with their jeans and are damn nice people on top of it all.

At Killian Greens, style is pretty questionable. The best dressed are probably the children who take lessons from our various pros. It's always fun to see the 4-5 year old kids come in dressed in red and black like Tiger, solid orange like Rickie or khaki and white like me. (I can dream, can't I?)


----------



## athomson9 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nike is always my preference. It's all I've worn for years, and admittedly I definitely should definitely branch out but I always find something more important to concentrate upon!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

What's in a brand name when it comes to clothing? Just an added cost of the name to the items made in the same garment factory in Bangladesh as you get at Wal mart. Equipment is different in my opinion.


----------



## Ackley (May 23, 2013)

athomson9 said:


> Nike is always my preference. It's all I've worn for years, and admittedly I definitely should definitely branch out but I always find something more important to concentrate upon!


Well,i am here and i read out different reviews about the style but i am agree with this review because it is very logical review.....


----------

